# (avoir/prendre/donner/recevoir/etc.) des nouvelles de qqn / de tes/ses/etc. nouvelles - rôle de "de"



## Thomas1

Bonsoir,

"Cela/ça fait plaisir d'avoir de tes nouvelles"
Que veut dire le _de _après _avoir _dans la phrase ci-dessus s.v.p. ?


Merci d' avance,
Thomas

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Lezert

Bonsoir Thomas,
En fait il faut le comprendre comme s'il y avait des mots sous entendus:
ça fait plaisir d'avoir (quelques unes) de tes nouvelles
ça fait plaisir d'avoir (un peu ) de tes nouvelles


----------



## tilt

_De_ n'est ni plus ni moins que l'article partitif, ici.
On dirait de la même façon _ça fait plaisir d'avoir du pain/de l'eau_.


----------



## wencong002

A mon avis, demander qch à qn, on n'y ajoute rien. Le corrigé est cependant 'de'. Qu'est-ce que ça signifie ici, ' de vos nouvelle'?


----------



## Dragonseed

[...]

Si on disait "il m'a demande vos nouvelles" (incorrect), cela signifirait "la totalite des informations vous concernant".
"De vos nouvelles" veut dire: des informations (partielles) a votre sujet.

J'aimerais avoir de vos nouvelles.
Ca me fait plaisir d'avoir de tes nouvelles.
etc.


----------



## nauszikaá

Bonjour,

J'ai vu une phrase qui semblait très bizarre pour moi et je ne comprends pas pourquoi elle a été construite comme ça: J'attends *de* tes nouvelles.
Pourquoi le 'de' est utilisé? Ou c'est une erreur tout simplement? 

Merci!

C'est la fin d'une lettre dans un devoir de compréhension écrite.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce _de_ est comme un article partitif. Il faut comprendre _un peu/quelques-unes de tes nouvelles_.


----------



## tounsi51

Bonjour,

C'est parce qu'on dit attendre quelque chose de quelqu'un,
ex: j'attends une réponse *de* ta part.


----------



## Maître Capello

Attention à ne pas mélanger les deux compléments (direct et indirect). Dans ce contexte la construction est effectivement _attendre qqch__ *de* qqn_. Or _de tes nouvelles_ n'est pas une personne. C'est donc l'objet *direct*, pas l'objet indirect, même s'il y a apparemment une préposition ! C'est pour cela que ce _de_ est comme un article partitif où la préposition n'est plus vraiment analysable en tant que telle.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonjour, 

Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi on met l'article partitif (?) dans l'expression suivante:

Je suis ravie d'avoir de tes nouvelles.

Je suis ravie d'avoir les nouvelles de mon copain (????)

Peut-on l'exprimer aussi autrement?


----------



## Lune bleue

L'expression est "Avoir des nouvelles de quelqu'un" donc "avoir des nouvelles de ton copain" ou "avoir de tes nouvelles".


----------



## ppdemon

Comment veux-tu que je reçoive de ses nouvelles ?
Comment expliquer "de" dans cette phrase ? mbcp


----------



## HerbertX

On dit "avoir *de.*.....nouvelles".
Exemple : 
Je n'ai pas encore eu *de *ses nouvelles - J'espère bientôt avoir* de* tes nouvelles
De même : recevoir *de*.... nouvelles 
A mon avis, le verbe "recevoir" est moins fréquent dans ce contexte.


----------



## ppdemon

Merci！！Est-ce que cet usage peut etre utilisé dans d'autres contextes？


----------



## Roméo31

[…]

J'ajoute qu'on dit, en revanche, recevoir *des* nouvelles *de* quelqu'un. Ex. : Jai reçu/eu des nouvelles de ma sœur.


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

J'ajoute que dans certains contextes, la tournure avec le verbe "avoir" peut être comprise comme une menace.
Par exemple, "Encore un mot, et tu auras de mes nouvelles !"


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce _de_ est ici un article partitif.

Voir également le fil FR: (donner, recevoir, avoir, attendre, etc.) de ses nouvelles - rôle de "de".


----------



## HerbertX

Ah ???? "de"  = *article *(partitif) ? J'ai eu/reçu *de* ses nouvelles
Les articles partitifs sont pour moi du, de la, de l' et des (ce dernier aussi considéré comme article indéfini)
Je prends du vin, de la bière, de l'orangeade et des pommes


----------



## CapnPrep

Oui, c'est vrai, un article (partitif ou autre) ne peut être suivi d'un déterminant possessif en français (*_un mon_, *_les ses_, *_des tes_), mais ce _de_ a bien une valeur partitive. On peut dire que _de son_, _de ses_ sont des déterminants partitifs ayant le même rapport aux déterminants possessifs _son_, _ses_, etc. que l'article partitif _du_,_ des_ aux articles définis _le_, _les_, etc.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour à tous !

Ne t'inquiète pas Herbert : il y avait de quoi hésiter. En effet, on enseigne traditionnellement que les articles partitifs sont d_u, de la, de l' e_t_ des_. 

Mais, tout d'abord, des grammairiens ajoutent - à juste raison, à mon avis - à cette liste : _de_ et _d'_ (notamment, Riegel, Pellat et Rioul).

Par ailleurs, on peut considérer que l'on a affaire ici à un nom ("nouvelles") nom comptable, non dénombrable (il est très difficile ou impossible de dire :_ J'ai reçu plusieurs nouvelles/trois nouvelles de mon ami Jean_), ce qui marque ici l'article dit "partitif" (je dis "dit", car l'article partitif est bien mal nommé dans plusieurs cas...).


----------



## volo

Merci, Roméo, pour cette réponse très claire et combien convaincante !
Vraiment, ce serait bien étrange de devoir faire une liste des nouvelles reçues de la part de Jean.

Bon après-midi à toi


----------



## CapnPrep

Roméo31 said:


> Mais, tout d'abord, des grammairiens ajoutent - à juste raison, à mon avis - à cette liste : _de_ et _d'_ (notamment, Riegel, Pellat et Rioul).


Ils les ajoutent en tant que variantes de _des_ dans le cas d'un adjectif antéposé au nom : _*des* nouvelles _~ _*de* tristes nouvelles_, _*d'*inquiétantes nouvelles_. 

Pour Riegel et al., dans _Redonnez-moi *de* cet excellent rôti_, _*de* la tarte aux fraises que tu as faite_, _N'oubliez pas de me donner *de* vos nouvelles_, il s'agit de la préposition _de_, pas d'un article partitif (p. 282, Remarque et p. 296, Remarque).


----------



## Maître Capello

HerbertX said:


> Ah ???? "de"  = *article *(partitif) ?


Le terme d'_article_ était en effet inapproprié. J'entendais que _de_ suivi d'un adjectif possessif ou démonstratif formait un déterminant partitif comme déjà expliqué par CapnPrep. En d'autres termes, je ne souscris pas à l'interprétation de Riegel selon laquelle ce _de_ serait (encore) une préposition.


----------



## pignon

Bonjour,
Je viens de voir la formule suivante à la fin d'un modèle de lettre: "J'attends de tes nouvelles". Je pensais que la formule correcte était: "j'attends tes nouvelles"... Est-ce qu'on ne peut pas dire "J'attends tes nouvelles"? Pourquoi ce "de" ici? Les deux options sont possibles mais pour des registres différents?
Merci pour vos réponses

J'ai lu attentivement [ce fil] et je vois que d'après la réponse de Maître Capello, se "de" s'agit d'un partitif... (je pensais que le partitif de on ne le trouvait qu'à la forme négative, je suppose que c'est un cas particulier des partitifs...).
En tout cas, j'aimerais si possible savoir si l'expression "J'attends tes nouvelles" est correcte pour finir une lettre et si ce "DE" de "J'attends de tes nouvelles" indique un style soutenu ou c'est tout simplement un style standard.
Merci si quelqu'un peut l'eclaircir


----------



## Maître Capello

_J'attends tes nouvelles_ est correct grammaticalement, mais cela ne se dit pas parce qu'on ne peut pas être exhaustif dans les nouvelles que l'on donne ; on ne peut qu'en donner une partie, d'où la nécessité du partitif.

_J'attends *de* tes nouvelles._ 
_J'attends tes nouvelles._ 

Mais on dirait bien sûr : _J'attends ton appel / ta réponse_, etc.

Quant au partitif _de_, il peut s'employer tant dans une phrase négative que dans une phrase positive lorsqu'il est suivi d'un pronom personnel, p.ex.: _ne pas manger *de* pain, manger *de* son pain_.


----------



## cabbagetyf

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne suis pas sûr si les deux phrases ci-dessous sont toutes correctes.

*Je vais te donner de mes nouvelles.
Je vais te donner mes nouvelles.*

A mon avis, il n'est pas correct de combiner _de_ et un _adjectif possessif_.
Selon moi, on dit soit 'Je vais te donner mes nouvelles', soit 'Je vais te donner des nouvelles'.

Si le 'de' ici indique quelques, on dit plutôt 'je te donne quelques nouvelles'.
Mais dans ce cas, je ne sais pas comment indiquer 'mes nouvelles'. Common on ne dit pas non plus 'Je te donne quelques mes nouvelles'.

Donc peut-être 'donner/prende de mes nouvelles' est une locution dans laquelle le 'de' est obligatoire?

Merci en avance.


----------



## dgsavoie

On dit effectivement "prendre/donner des nouvelles de quelqu'un". Attention, "Je vais te donner de mes nouvelles" a un sens bien particulier : "tu vas entendre parler de moi" dans le sens "je vais revenir me venger".
"Je vais te donner mes nouvelles peut être correct dans un contexte particulier. Par exemple si nouvelles fait ici référence à un roman court, ou si la phrase signifie "je vais te donner les nouvelles que j'ai" la partie "concernant telle chose" étant sous-entendue.


----------



## cabbagetyf

Merci dgsavoir.

Si j'ai bien compris, apart du sens 'Je vais te donner des nouvelles de moi', 'je vais te donner de mes nouvelles' a un autre sens 'je vais revenir me venger.'

Mais ce que je doute toujours, c'est que lorsqu'on veut exprimer le sens de 'donner des nouvelles', la structure 'donner de mes nouvelles' est-elle correcte?
Comme vous avez expliqué 'donner des nouvelles de quelqu'un', on doit dire plutôt 'donner des nouvelles de moi' (même si ça semble un peu redondant) au lieu de 'donner de mes nouvelles'?

J'ai vendu quelques livres de moi. 
J'ai vendu des livres.
J'ai vendu mes livres.

Mais j'ai vendu de mes livres? c'est pour ça je pense que 'de+mes' n'est pas correct.


----------



## janpol

Je vais te donner de mes nouvelles " n'a pas systématiquement ce sens particulier.
D'ailleurs, dans ce cas-là, on dit plutôt "Tu vas avoir/tu auras de mes nouvelles"
au sens propre : j'écris une lettre à un ami. Actualité oblige, j'expose longuement ma vision des mérites de Messieurs Hollande et Sarkozy puis, quand j'ai épuisé le sujet : "Maintenant, je vais te donner de mes nouvelles : depuis le mois dernier, Rosalie partage ma vie etc..."


----------



## cabbagetyf

Merci Janpol.

Le 'de' est obligatoire?
J'ai trois livres.
Je te donne un livre. ou Je t'en donne un. (compris)
Je te donne mes 2 livres.   (compris)
Je te donne des livres. (compris, j'ai des livres, des journaux et des revus.)

Alors, 'Je te donne de mes livres', je pense que celle-ci est fausse.
Du coup, je te donne de mes nouvelles, n'est pas correcte non plus pour moi.


----------



## JClaudeK

cabbagetyf said:


> Donc peut-être 'donner/prende de mes nouvelles' est une locution dans laquelle le 'de' est obligatoire?


"(ne pas) donner de ses nouvelles" est effectivement une tournure établie.


> nouvelle
> *B. −* Gén. _au plur._ *1.* Renseignements concernant la situation, l'état de santé d'une personne que l'on n'a pas vue récemment. _Je n'eus plus de nouvelles pendant les jours suivants. La maladie s'aggravait sans doute_ (Jouve,_Scène capit.,_1935, p.228)._ Elle s'était rendue dans la famille du pêcheur y *prendre de ses nouvelles *et le remercier_ (Queffélec,_Recteur,_1944, p.128):3. J'ai été à Paris ces jours-ci et j'ai vu M. Mérimée qui m'a *donné de vos nouvelles* et M. de Rémusat qui en avait aussi.



_Je vais te donner de mes nouvelles. 
Je vais te donner mes nouvelles. _ ("nouvelles" au sens ci-dessus)

Ne pas confondre avec "Tu vas avoir/tu auras de mes nouvelles" ! (cf. #2 et #4)


----------

